# PPI Art A600.2 & A404.2 On EBAY



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't need the amps but if someone buys them, I will be happy to buy the three Art spacers that come with them.
PM me for further info.

PPI A600.2 & A400.2 Car Amplifiers | eBay

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Just for ****s and giggles I bidded 300.00 but didnt meet the reserve. How much are those two amps worth?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Just for ****s and giggles I bidded 300.00 but didnt meat the reserve. How much are those two amps worth?


$200-250 for the A404.2 & $275-300 for the A600.2 since the end plates are drilled out.
Whoever drilled them didn't have a clue.
That hole doesn't align with the coolant passage.

I have a good set of end plates for the A600.2 if it's a problem for anyone.
Just trying to get my hands on the 3 spacers.

BTW, he doesn't include the three spacers unless the buy-it-now option is chosen as per his description details.

Want to work a deal Ricardo? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I just asked him if he is willing to split the package in any way...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

astrochex said:


> I just asked him if he is willing to split the package in any way...


He said he would shoot me a price for the three spacers tomorrow if the no one uses the BIN option.
Damn, I'm so close to having everything I need.
Looks like my A1200.2, AX606.2, A300.2, and A404.2 should be completely redone within two to three weeks too.
So frickin' close.

DAMN!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I got a concurring story from him, he will sell pieces.

Good luck Bret. How long have you been waiting to buy spacers?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

astrochex said:


> I got a concurring story from him, he will sell pieces.
> 
> Good luck Bret. How long have you been waiting to buy spacers?


He's been waiting for the longest, lol. Hopefully he'll sell them for less than what your trying to pay Bret.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> He's been waiting for the longest, lol. Hopefully he'll sell them for less than what your trying to pay Bret.


A very long time.
I have managed to scrounge up three in two years and I need three more.

Yeah please don't tell him the price I posted in this thread. 

Maybe I'll get very lucky.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't stop laughing at the glory hole on the A600.2 lol! Looks like a great deal, even at the BIN price.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

aV8ter said:


> Can't stop laughing at the glory hole on the A600.2 lol! Looks like a great deal, even at the BIN price.


LOL.....glory hole.

Agreed regarding the BIN.
I just don't have the $790 to throw at it due to the big three are due very soon; federal taxes, property taxes, and my 1st of the year 2012 tax installment.
Not to mention a $500 deductible fortaking out a deer in my Honda Fit and $300 for the speeding ticket I got upstate in Redding doing my job.

I've got the no money blues. :mean:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LOL.....glory hole.
> 
> Agreed regarding the BIN.
> I just don't have the $790 to throw at it due to the big three are due very soon; federal taxes, property taxes, and my 1st of the year 2012 tax installment.
> ...


You better keep your eyes out of the classifieds this afternoon. Someone may or may not be posting part of their ART collection in a hour or so lol.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bret,

be careful with him. looks like someone tried to buy both amps back in August and never got them.

those end caps and the spacer do look in very nice condition though. Good Luck man. I really want to see your install.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

WRX2010 said:


> Bret,
> 
> be careful with him. looks like someone tried to buy both amps back in August and never got them.
> 
> those end caps and the spacer do look in very nice condition though. Good Luck man. I really want to see your install.


He's relisted the whole thing for $600.00 BIN.
Wish I could cover that but money's tight.
Also, you've got me spooked over your amp statement.

Just checked his feedback after reading your comment.
Very bad; last three sales went negative.
That's a real problem.
I'm out.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


DAMN!

P.S. If anyone on DIYMA buys these, contact me on the spacers.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I would cover it only if you get the spacers for the price you mentioned. The only problem is that he has a NEGATIVE FEEDBACK regarding the same items at the same price. SO AM KINDA WORRIED.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> I would cover it only if you get the spacers for the price you mentioned. The only problem is that he has a NEGATIVE FEEDBACK regarding the same items at the same price. SO AM KINDA WORRIED.


Ricardo,
Thanks for the thought but the truth is no matter how much I would love to get them, it's just not worth the chance.
You and I have been down that road before.
You with that guy in Sacramento, and me with that guy in Texas with that super rare 1of5 PPI a1200.2 white Art amp.

Not going through that again.

Eventually, I'll find what I need. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

True.

I asked him about that negative feedback..... I'll post what he has to say about it. But I wont pull the trigger. Too risky.

While another *ebay auction *went very smoothly I was expectly the worse, but after testing all three amplifiers and a pair of speakers everything was perfectly and sounded very nice. The seller made me a deal on three AudioArts and a set of 5.25" MB Quarts (Made in Germany).


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> True.
> 
> I asked him about that negative feedback..... I'll post what he has to say about it. But I wont pull the trigger. Too risky.
> 
> While another *ebay auction *went very smoothly I was expectly the worse, but after testing all three amplifiers and a pair of speakers everything was perfectly and sounded very nice. The seller made me a deal on three AudioArts and a set of 5.25" MB Quarts (Made in Germany).


Pics.......must see!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


>


Very clean and excellent condition.
Good score.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks, yeah I had a 70.2x and it was in very ruff condition (ended up selling it because 30x2 just wasn't enough for my components).


----------

